
What I Learned Working for a Silicon Valley Startup - spac
https://medium.com/@perryconeybeer/what-i-learned-working-for-a-silicon-valley-startup-8ca627c6f47d?source=rss-------1
======
gamechangr
This has already been posted in the last few days....

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16295646](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16295646)

